# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Grazia - travanj 2009

## Kaae

Slucajno sam danas na terapiji dohvatila novu Graziju u kojoj, mislim, pisu o Rodama. Clanak se nalazi, ako se dobro sjecam, na stranici 51. 

Matea Roscic, u clanku o 'alfa majkama', pise o 'Mamzilama s Crnomerca', koje odvoze djecu u najbolje skole cak pet stanica udaljene, promoviraju dugo dojenje, znaju najbolje pedijatre... U parku ce zaskociti mladu majku i natjerati je da se osjeca manje vrijednom i, onako opcenito, neznalicom. Doticna Ema H., po zanimanju psiholog, ima(la je) velikih problema s tim 'Mamzilama'. Spominje se i neko _siroto_ dijete roditelja vegetarijanaca koje moli drugu djecu da ih nahrani mesom.

Ovo je sazetak onoga sto sam procitala - nisam bas bila u mogucnosti istrgnuti stranice ili sakriti cijeli casopis pod majicu.  :Wink:  

Naravno, ne znam jesu li spomenute Mamzile stvarno Rode, ili nisu, ali nacin na koji autorica pise podsjeca na nacin na koji, ponekad, ljudi dozivljavaju Udrugu i njezine podupiruce clanove/prijatelje. Ljiljana Buljan Flander takodjer, cini se, ima puno toga protiv 'takvih' stavova - u kratkim crtama - zena ne moze biti samo majka. Ne sjecam se vise sto sam citala.

Mozda netko ima spomenute novine i moze skenirati clanak? Koliko vidim, na netu nema nista, ali moram priznati da nisam imala vremena dati si previse truda za potragu.

----------


## Imga

ja jedino nalazim http://www.algoritam.hr/novosti.asp?p=vijest&id=1704

Graziu nemam
nit namjeravam tražiti  :Grin:  

OT. trač: jel' to ona bivša od onog što je tadašnju ostavio kad je čuo da je prijašnja T?

----------


## Kaae

Znam knjigu (lektorirao ju je netko meni blizak), ali nisam linkala na nju jer se u clanku, zapravo, ne spominje. Ima samo jedan mali okvir u lijevom gornjem kutu, na prvoj od tri strane clanka, koji vise sluzi kao reklama nove knjige nego kao uvod u pricu.

Graziu sam danas prvi put drzala u rukama. A vrlo vjerojatno i zadnji.   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

ja sam citala. imam kod staraca tu graciju. bas me ubolo u oko kako novinarka kao jednu od negativnih strana mamzilijanstva spominje kako mamzile znaju sve o dojenju (i to je prvo navedeno, od svih ostalih stvari). 

mislim da ni novinarka ustvari nije bas na cistu sa tim clankom, jer mijesa militnatnu dojilacko-ekolosku sektu kao sto je roda i mame koje od svoje djece rade modno-snobovski projekt. meni to dvoje nekako ne ide zajedno  :Grin:

----------


## Bubica

blago kolegici koja nije mogla izaci na kraj s mamama iz parka :shock:

----------


## Kaae

> blago kolegici koja nije mogla izaci na kraj s mamama iz parka :shock:


Pa kad su opasnije od Godzille, kaze!!

----------


## Kapric

Ne brkajte knjigu s člankom, nemaju veze jedno s drugim.

Knjiga je prije svega humoristična i ismijava nabrijane mame iz visokog društva s Pete avenije u NY, vječno dotjerane, s timovima dadilja, koje uopće ne odgajaju vlastitu djecu, ali si dopuštaju da mamama koje su "samo" mame sole pamet o odgoju, dojenju, koji su vrtići dobri i kako se upisati u njih (ne znam koliki dio o upisu u vrtić je fikcija, a koliko se temelji na stvarnome stanju, ali kulturološki silno zanimljivo   :Grin:   )

----------


## Kaae

> Ne brkajte knjigu s člankom, nemaju veze jedno s drugim.
> 
> Knjiga je prije svega humoristična i ismijava nabrijane mame iz visokog društva s Pete avenije u NY, vječno dotjerane, s timovima dadilja, koje uopće ne odgajaju vlastitu djecu, ali si dopuštaju da mamama koje su "samo" mame sole pamet o odgoju, dojenju, koji su vrtići dobri i kako se upisati u njih (ne znam koliki dio o upisu u vrtić je fikcija, a koliko se temelji na stvarnome stanju, ali kulturološki silno zanimljivo    )


Imaju veze utoliko sto je autorica clanka nespretno pokusala povezati Mamzilu, knjigu, s 'Mamzilama s Crnomerca' tj. 'alfa majkama' o kojima je, zapravo, zeljela pisati.

Knjiga stvarno nema nikakve veze sa stvarnim osobama (barem u Hrvatskoj).

----------


## Kapric

Ha, novinarstvo u Hrvata... (čast izuzecima)

----------

